# Low launch shaft/low spin shaft



## shewy (Feb 5, 2013)

Looking to lower my ball flight a bit, and kill some spin, not wanting to go lower than 9 deg on the driver.Currently got a mid launch shaft and was thinking of a cheap experiment. Anyone got any opinions on a low launch/spin shaft in reg flex? SS is at 90mph and loft is not my fiend as I proved that on the LM by moving from 11 to 9 I gained 25 yards, spin was still at 3600rpm.
I was thinking maybe Aldila NV65 or Grafalloy prolaunch red or bimatrix prototype.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 5, 2013)

I have the perfect shaft for you, Grafalloy BLUE it is currently for sale and is low launch and low spin. It has a Taylormade R11 adapter on at the moment but these are easily removed. Check out my listing in the for sale section it has reviews from Golfsmith on it.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 5, 2013)

Pro launch red is lower launching, and lower spin than the blue, which is more mid launch. I have a red in my driver. Great shaft. Reminds me a lot of the prolite 35s which preceded it, and is still the best shaft I have ever had. It's a lot of shaft, and may be hard to hit for many. The blue is certainly a good shaft, and not so demanding.

That said, I have not hit either of these in regular, only stiff.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 5, 2013)

Not to be confused with the prolaunch blue Murph, the BLUE is a totally different beast pal, much stiffer.


----------



## shewy (Feb 5, 2013)

dont think i've got enough in the  tank for the blue! wrong side of 40 approaching. bimatrix looks lovely though,colours to match any head.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 5, 2013)

Shewy pal neither have I, too stiff for me. I'm looking for a Prolaunch Blue, much higher launch and easier to load.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 5, 2013)

My input would be go for an Aldila NV85. I put one into my R11s to lower the ball flight. Not only did it lower the launch, it started to go straighter too......


----------



## scratch (Feb 5, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Not to be confused with the prolaunch blue Murph, the BLUE is a totally different beast pal, much stiffer.
		
Click to expand...

The blue is a high launch/high spin shaft, ideal for someone that doesn't generate a lot of clubhead speed, it's not the ideal shaft for what the OP is looking for. If you want to keep the spin rate down, look for something a little bit heavier, maybe a Proforce 75 or similar.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 5, 2013)

shewy said:



			Looking to lower my ball flight a bit, and kill some spin,
		
Click to expand...

do what Phil did when he was using a 6 degree....get a professional in and sort out the cause


----------



## Ethan (Feb 5, 2013)

Just to be clear, Grafalloy Blue and Grafalloy ProLaunch Blue are two completely different beasts.

PL Blue is a softish tip, high launch, high spin shaft. Blue is an old school tour standard tip stiff low launch stiff shaft. Henrik Stenson plays Blue. Nuff said. Trust me, if you play PL Blue and switch to a Blue, you will notice the difference. Even Mark Crossfield would agree. 

Blue has been off the market for a few years but is being relaunched, bizarrely in a white shaft but still called Blue. Still, not for the faint hearted.


----------



## shewy (Feb 5, 2013)

Ethan any dealings with the bimatrix?
I did play a proforce V2 75 in an old titleist, was pretty good.
Never tried a NV85 tried the 65 and like it.


----------



## scratch (Feb 5, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Just to be clear, Grafalloy Blue and Grafalloy ProLaunch Blue are two completely different beasts.

PL Blue is a softish tip, high launch, high spin shaft. Blue is an old school tour standard tip stiff low launch stiff shaft. Henrik Stenson plays Blue. Nuff said. Trust me, if you play PL Blue and switch to a Blue, you will notice the difference. Even Mark Crossfield would agree. 

Blue has been off the market for a few years but is being relaunched, bizarrely in a white shaft but still called Blue. Still, not for the faint hearted.
		
Click to expand...

Got to disagree with you on this one, I used to have a blue (NOT PL blue) in an R7 driver and couldn't keep it down. I went for a TM fitting and the fitter checked my R7 on the monitor, spin rates were between 5000 and 7000 rpm depending on strike. Certainly not a low spin shaft. A Proforce 75g shaft brought the spin down to sub 3000 rpm.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Feb 5, 2013)

Try and get a Fujikura Rombax Z series off ebay if you want low launch and low spin.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 5, 2013)

Well someone saw the potential in it, it was gone on Ebay within two hours of hitting it.


----------



## shewy (Feb 5, 2013)

Is the rombax z series not a mid launch? I've got a mid launch already, preferably around Â£50 max.


----------



## SimonC (Feb 5, 2013)

How about a Fujikura Motore F1 65? Low spin as its tip stiff and won't be too expensive. You might want to look into using a stiff shaft if your goal is to keep the spin down. Also going heavier usually brings the spin down too.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 5, 2013)

Got a motore f1 75 for my driver. Heavy. Spin isn't that low. Not convinced. Â£100 too. Lives in the boot.

I bought my pro launch red for Â£50 delivered, with a 910 fitting, ready to go. Cheap as chips.


----------



## SimonC (Feb 5, 2013)

Put a Fujikura Motore Speeder 6.2 tour spec in that'll kill the spin, I have one in my 913......not cheap though and I don't think they come in regular.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2013)

I've got the new version of the prolaunch red and the old one in another driver.

The new speedcoat prolaunch red is so much easier to hit than the much heavier old version, 65g V's75 i think.

And its still goes low.

Not that cheap though, the old one can be got for as little as Â£20 off fleabay, the speedcoat was a fair bit more.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 6, 2013)

scratch said:



			Got to disagree with you on this one, I used to have a blue (NOT PL blue) in an R7 driver and couldn't keep it down. I went for a TM fitting and the fitter checked my R7 on the monitor, spin rates were between 5000 and 7000 rpm depending on strike. Certainly not a low spin shaft. A Proforce 75g shaft brought the spin down to sub 3000 rpm.
		
Click to expand...

Something definitely wrong there!

Graf Blue is mid flight/mid-low spin. Would have been ideal for me a while back if it had any feel! Plays stiff to flex!

Alviro Quiros is another user.

Prolaunch Red is a pretty good value shaft for this - as is the Proforce (careful though HL = High Launch). Fancy exotic? Diamana Whiteboard.

NV85 seems to be popular with/for big guys who give it quite a whack - and are looking for stability. Heard of someone having great success with it in a hybrid though.


----------



## Wildrover (Feb 6, 2013)

scratch said:



			Got to disagree with you on this one, I used to have a blue (NOT PL blue) in an R7 driver and couldn't keep it down. I went for a TM fitting and the fitter checked my R7 on the monitor, spin rates were between 5000 and 7000 rpm depending on strike. Certainly not a low spin shaft. A Proforce 75g shaft brought the spin down to sub 3000 rpm.
		
Click to expand...

There is no way a proper Graffalloy Blue would spin this much unless you were slicing it like crazy. Think you may be getting mixed up with something else. May have been a made for TM shaft that was a shadow of the real thing.

To the OP, if you like the shaft you have now then try a slightly heavier version of it, around 70-75g perhaps.


----------



## scratch (Feb 6, 2013)

Wildrover said:



			There is no way a proper Graffalloy Blue would spin this much unless you were slicing it like crazy. Think you may be getting mixed up with something else. May have been a made for TM shaft that was a shadow of the real thing.

To the OP, if you like the shaft you have now then try a slightly heavier version of it, around 70-75g perhaps.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not getting mixed up, the shaft was an aftermarket fit on the recommendation of a fitter. I got it checked out when I couldn't hit it any further than about 180 into the wind, it would just balloon straight up. When I changed to the Proforce in the same head the spin dropped dramatically.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 6, 2013)

scratch said:



			Got to disagree with you on this one, I used to have a blue (NOT PL blue) in an R7 driver and couldn't keep it down. I went for a TM fitting and the fitter checked my R7 on the monitor, spin rates were between 5000 and 7000 rpm depending on strike. Certainly not a low spin shaft. A Proforce 75g shaft brought the spin down to sub 3000 rpm.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I can't comment on your R7, but your experience is a rare, if not peculiar, one. The Blue is well known as a strong shaft with low spin and a piercing flight. YMMV, as they say in these fora. There is always one, as they say elsewhere. 

See this question on the Grafalloy website:

Q. Now that the Grafalloy Blue is discontinued what is the comparable shaft?

A. The Grafalloy Blue was designed for the extremely strong player who was looking for the ultimate in spin reduction. The best replacement option would be our current low spin, low launch product, the ProLaunch Red, tipped 1".


----------



## JustOne (Feb 6, 2013)

Out of interest.... which shaft is low launch HIGH spin?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 7, 2013)

SimonC said:



			How about a Fujikura Motore F1 65? Low spin as its tip stiff and won't be too expensive. You might want to look into using a stiff shaft if your goal is to keep the spin down. Also going heavier usually brings the spin down too.
		
Click to expand...

I've got f1"s in all bar one of my woods, and that's because I still cant find
A 75g fw version for sale anywhere


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			NV85 seems to be popular with/for big guys who give it quite a whack - and are looking for stability. Heard of someone having great success with it in a hybrid though.
		
Click to expand...

that is what I am whacking in my driver and I would advise anyone looking for a lower launching shaft to give it a whack. I have so much more feel from it at impact and I feel that I am in control of it.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Feb 7, 2013)

shewy said:



			Is the rombax z series not a mid launch? I've got a mid launch already, preferably around Â£50 max.
		
Click to expand...

Z series is low launch and low spin. Check out the Titleist shaft Matrix.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 7, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			that is what I am whacking in my driver and I would advise anyone looking for a lower launching shaft to give it a whack. I have so much more feel from it at impact and I feel that I am in control of it.
		
Click to expand...

Not the sort of shaft I'd suggest for a wimpy, slow swinging Senior - even if they are looking for a low launching shaft.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 7, 2013)

shewy said:



			Is the rombax z series not a mid launch? I've got a mid launch already, preferably around Â£50 max.
		
Click to expand...

For that sort of budget I'd suggest you'll struggle for most apart from the Grafalloy Prolaunch Red. If you can stretch to about Â£70-Â£75 then you'll be able to pick up a Diamana Whiteboard which is awesome.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 7, 2013)

Pro launch red might be budget, but it is still a heck of a shaft. Prefer it to the white board any day. That's just me though. White board is clearly an excellent shaft. But you need some golf to get any thing out of it. Mine is in the boot.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 7, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Pro launch red might be budget, but it is still a heck of a shaft. Prefer it to the white board any day. That's just me though. White board is clearly an excellent shaft. But you need some golf to get any thing out of it. Mine is in the boot.
		
Click to expand...

I found the whiteboard was a smoother shaft than the PL Red. I also think the PL red is a fantastic value shaft. I'd certainly "game" it before the Aldila NV. I'd go Proto VS before NV as well. 

Actually I'll throw this into the mix. Not big over here but I think these will really take off in the UK over the next year or so. Great budget shaft that has a bit of a cult following.


Arthur Extreme Shafts.


http://golfalchemy.org.uk/shafts-arthur-xtreme-c-9_17.html?osCsid=7b09de5593d5cabbdec23ed35c5171f7


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 7, 2013)

All these shaft specs make my head spin.   I once had a 'Bang-o-Matic'  7 deg with a Harrison Striper XXS shaft, it was like hittng with an iron bar but if I teed it high, kept it forward and swung up I could still get a high launch low spin flight.

When I want a lower flight I swing more around my body, I keep the swing plane very flat in the back swing and follow through, creates a more level hit into the ball.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 7, 2013)

Harrison make extremely good shafts.


----------



## MGL (Feb 7, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I found the whiteboard was a smoother shaft than the PL Red. I also think the PL red is a fantastic value shaft. I'd certainly "game" it before the Aldila NV. I'd go Proto VS before NV as well. 

Actually I'll throw this into the mix. Not big over here but I think these will really take off in the UK over the next year or so. Great budget shaft that has a bit of a cult following.


Arthur Extreme Shafts.


http://golfalchemy.org.uk/shafts-arthur-xtreme-c-9_17.html?osCsid=7b09de5593d5cabbdec23ed35c5171f7

Click to expand...

Xcaliber shafts are VERY good. Made by a guy who moved from NASA to be head of product design when graphite shafts were first brought out at Grafalloy. Cashed his chips in then eventually founded this company.

I met him when I did my training in the US as he came and did a presentation. Really fascinating listening to him. He has a view - which I don't necessarily agree with - that all premium shafts are a con and NO graphite shaft should cost more than about $30 to make and that all the premium priced ones are just extortion!


----------



## shewy (Feb 8, 2013)

Well I may have found the answer and it's not the shaft, I went into AG today to try out the Nike Coverts, they look nice in the flesh,but they were 20 yards shorter than my R11's Miyazaki combo. I nfairness the guy said he could not better the combo I was using,but he did mention why I was getting such a high ball flight and spin numbers. Seems I release the club to early.
So it's back to the pro to get some drills on not releasing the club early. Thanks for all the input though.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 8, 2013)

MGL said:



			Xcaliber shafts are VERY good. Made by a guy who moved from NASA to be head of product design when graphite shafts were first brought out at Grafalloy. Cashed his chips in then eventually founded this company.

I met him when I did my training in the US as he came and did a presentation. Really fascinating listening to him. He has a view - which I don't necessarily agree with - that *all premium shafts are a con and NO graphite shaft should cost more than about $30 to make and that all the premium priced ones are just extortion!*

Click to expand...

I like his viewpoint! 

Though it seems to me that Golf (and maybe Beauty products and Fine Wine) is the epitome of 'pricing for what the market can stand' approach.  However, I don't begrudge anyone cashing in on particular breakthroughs.

An interesting aside on the 'search for THE shaft'. The last 3 rounds, I've used 3 different Drivers with 3 quite different shafts (the 9.5* Adams/TP7 Stiff, a 9* Cleveland SL290 with Miyazaki 43 Regular and an (Tour) 8.5* FT3 with Code 6 Soft X). Hardly any difference in distance and the flight could be changed to all be pretty similar by ball position and tee height!


----------



## MGL (Feb 8, 2013)

foxholer said:



			i like his viewpoint! 

though it seems to me that golf (and maybe beauty products and fine wine) is the epitome of 'pricing for what the market can stand' approach.  However, i don't begrudge anyone cashing in on particular breakthroughs.

An interesting aside on the 'search for the shaft'. The last 3 rounds, i've used 3 different drivers with 3 quite different shafts (the 9.5* adams/tp7 stiff, a 9* cleveland sl290 with miyazaki 43 regular and an (tour) 8.5* ft3 with code 6 soft x). Hardly any difference in distance and the flight could be changed to all be pretty similar by ball position and tee height!
		
Click to expand...

please sell me your code 6!!!!!!!!!


----------

